# Dive Recommendations......



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

My family will be in OB over Christmas. I don't dive but my brother and neice do. They were interested in maybe getting a dive in so I wanted some recommendations.......nothing too deep.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

Give MBT Divers a call, great group of guys (850) 455-7702

www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

If they are not concerned about spearfishing, and just diving, the YDT is a great dive. It is 95 foot to the sand, but the top of the wheel house is around 65 I think, and most the cools tuff is from hte deck of the ship (85') and up.

It is a perfectly upright ship, complete with wheel house you can go inside, a swim thru area, and large openings in the deck down into the hull. ANd plain as day on the sde is the paint from the ships lettering.."YDT 14".

Crap...just noticed you said Orange Beach.

There is also some huge mature coral heads growing on it, tropicals, a monster stingray with a cut off tail that I have spotted over a span of a couple years, often some sharks, and tons of whole large sand dollars on one side of the hull, and sometimes conchs on the sand too.

The Pete Tide is similar, being a fun wreck due to being in good shape and upright.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Out of Orange beach in 35' of water is 3 mile barge area. Close in dive !


----------

